# Babies brains: When do they learn what?



## Stormcat (Jul 17, 2018)

I am a few years away from having a baby, but I do want one or two in the near future. In the interest of both my writing and my future childrearing, I'd like to know more about how a baby learns things.

I want to know more about brain development from just-popped-out newborn to just before a baby learns to walk. What is the timeline for a healthy infant before he or she learns to walk?


----------



## Dormouse (Jul 18, 2018)

I don’t have personal experience either, but if you have flash player you can play with the brain map https://www.zerotothree.org/resources/529-baby-brain-map. There are lots of articles about helping with healthy brain development.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 18, 2018)

There's a wide range of answers. First of all, formula and breastmilk get different results. Breastfed babies hit milestones earlier, talk without the characteristic lisp associated with young children because the tongue exercises pulling movement, which is closer to talking style movements, rather than blocking the formula from exiting the bottle. OK. Bottlefed babies, even given breastmilk may have the lisp problem. Brain development arises from being exposed to sufficient stimuli, which means kept at eye level for adults, so they learn proper adult interactions. Contrary to the S.A.D. belief (Standard American Diet), the brain is the fattiest organ and needs sufficient fat for proper function. If nursing the hindmilk, is the fattiest and is produced *later* in the nursing session. The foremilk has different benefits, equally necessary for proper development. Most breastfed babies can hold their heads up for brief intervals at only  a few weeks old. Walking should occur with parental assistance around 3 months old. (child walking, while holding hunched parents' hands), arm muscles are built while carrying said child, without a sling. Standing is practiced while sitting on the parents lap for maximum safety. First words are uttered very early and are in babble, however have a full English translation if the parent(s) can deduce it. First word is likely to be missed because the child will be speaking babble, until they know enough English to sound competent.

Deceit. This is where most parents go wrong. Children do not comprehend deliberate misinformation. To a toddler what you *claim* is gospel of what you believe. 'The stars are glow in the dark paint, someone put on the black poster board in the sky' for example means whoever said that will *never* have the respect of the child they told that to, again, once they learn said adult was WRONG in school. Said adult earns the label unreliable, delusional authority figure whose opinion must be obeyed to humor them, however lacks any REAL value.

Well. Now that I've shared more information than you were probably looking for, I hope you can find some gems in it.

The final important thing is that both when pregnant and nursing, if you're NOT eating everything you're craving unrepentant, threatening calmly those who stand between you and food, you should have your nutrients checked to learn what you're difficient in. Also remember your body will rob your *own* body to feed baby, so be *sure* you eat enough for *both* of you.


To anyone wondering why a guy knows this much about  natural pregnancy and breastfeeding, my current main focus of my writing involves a LOT of the information I just shared. Milestones are based on personal observations.


----------

